# Neville boat ramp



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone been to the Neville ramp? Wanting to take advantage of the warm front. Wanting to 
Know if the ramp is clear of mud and ice.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Well?.... Did u get on the river?


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry Cali I ended up putting a new fishfinder on and never got to check before the level got to high again


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Went by there yesterday the 21st and it's closed. gates closed.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Stampede


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

is the nilville ramp clear ?


----------

